# Candida diet and acne



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Has anyone ever done the Candida diet? How was your skin? I want to do this for my acne, and was hoping someone out there is in the same boat (not with acne, just on the same diet).

http://www.thecandidadiet.com/


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Ah I'm not canadian but struggle with acne. Might give this a look.


----------



## Tucker3 (May 22, 2012)

Lol


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

This whole candida thing is just BS. Acne is caused by hormonal imbalances. Take some omega 3's and eat lots of fruits and vegetables....


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

yeast infection diet?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

My acne cleared up with diet changes that included eliminating (or nearly eliminating) refined sugar and grains. I've mainly focused on eating for blood sugar control.


----------



## Roman56789 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep, candida diet, every 3 months, for 2 weeks, no cheating.

Organic vegetables with rice three times a day. (Plenty of garlic - yeast killer).
Lots of water.
NO high sugar foods, including, carrots, sweet potatoes, bananas, mangos.
Use Hydralyte in water, it contains potassium electrolyte. 
Combine with 25 min fast walking (night time when no cars/no pollution).
When walking, must deep breathe properly to expel all toxins from lungs.

Results. Acne, psoriasis, psoriatic arthritis, rosacea, all in control.

Note: No caffeine, cola's or even alcohol.


----------



## Roman56789 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry, then after two weeks, re-introduce yogurt for good bacteria, and fruits slowly.


----------



## cordyceps (Nov 10, 2012)

I followed a candida diet and it cleared up my acne...definitely worth a try...the one I was one was in this book http://candida30.net/cure-your-candida/


----------



## mariasemuel (Nov 5, 2012)

Nope...


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

I have been thinking of going on this diet I have heard people saying that it works for acne but I have not tried it. The diet is super strict, it almost feels like there's nothing tasty to eat. But I think it would be worth a shot.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I know that salsa or spicy foods and chocolate can also cause acne. Also avoid soft drinks. I've eliminated these from my diet and my acne is gone. Jonny is right though, I was also coming out of my teens so I believe my hormones also had something to do about it.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Also, make sure that you only use products on your face that are ph balanced. The ph balance of your face is between 4.5 and 5.5, which is considered acidic. Anything up to 6.9 is acidic, 7 is neutral, and anything above that is alkaline. You have a acid mantle on your face that is composed of sebum and sweat. It keeps out bacteria that causes acne. If you use anything alkaline on your face it destroys the acid mantle and makes your face a breeding ground for bacteria. I was using African Black Soap and wondering I started breaking out like crazy. Found it the ph balance was 10!!! Now that I'm using the right products my acne is gone and the scars are healing. Be wary of acne treatments sold otc and even prescription ones. They'll clear up acne by drying up your skon. Counteractive because your skin will start producing even more sebum to compensate making your acne ten times worse. Hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I have had great success with the anti candida diet and/or the paleo diet. It works! I was shocked how much calmer I was once I cut out dairy and grains. Thumbs up from me. Oh yeah, my life-long athletes foot went away also.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've never tried this, but I read that they did a study and people who cut out dairy had better skin. Also, LOTS of vegetables, too.


----------

